# Soviet Murals And Propaganda - (East) Germany



## lilli (Nov 19, 2011)

It would seem that I have replaced one obsession (asylums) with another (Soviet/DDR military).

Have been out the the former East Germany 3 times this year with King Rat and on my last trip out realised what I like the most is the soviet style murals and propaganda the best ... so here is a collection of them all put together, in no particular order 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.



.

17.





18.





19.





20.


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Now thats bloody good...many thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2011)

Just wow! 
Thanks for putting these together, I love soviet iconography. Fave of these has to be the red star cast into the concrete wall, just sums it all up so well.


----------



## chris (Nov 20, 2011)

Really great images there


----------



## krela (Nov 20, 2011)

I was just thinking about how I'm not sure I would react or feel being surrounded by such invasive and oppressive propoganda had I lived in the DDR or USSR, but then I thought about Channel4 and TV advertising and realised that I already am... hahaha.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, these really are fantastic Lilli. Soviet iconography has always fascinated me too, and I own a humungous poster-sized book full of soviet poster art...but seeing yours in situ is a million times better. Fab pics.


----------



## KingRat (Nov 23, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Wow, these really are fantastic Lilli. Soviet iconography has always fascinated me too, and I own a humungous poster-sized book full of soviet poster art...but seeing yours in situ is a million times better. Fab pics.



Whats the title of the book ?


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 23, 2011)

"The Soviet Arts Poster 1917-1987 Theatre, Cinema, Ballet, Circus"

A short title! 

ISBN 0-14-012018-1 for ref.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 24, 2011)

Cool! Nice photography too.

Here's one to add to your collection - I heard it described I think as, "Tuna can decoration"!


----------



## KingRat (Nov 24, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Cool! Nice photography too.
> 
> Here's one to add to your collection - I heard it described I think as, "Tuna can decoration"!





I don't think I'll ever get over the amount of tins, shoes and dead mice the soviets re-inforced their concrete with !


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 24, 2011)

The Soviets did like their murals didn't they!! Here is a few pics from our visit too (if you don't mind)...


----------



## KingRat (Nov 24, 2011)

Just a few from me, Lilli is the artwork nut, these are just crops.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 24, 2011)

I love the panda! We saw lots of Soviet kiddy stuff in a wing at Beelitz... not what you'd expect!

For example:


----------



## KingRat (Nov 24, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> I love the panda! We saw lots of Soviet kiddy stuff in a wing at Beelitz... not what you'd expect!
> 
> For example:



Oh my !!


The panda is Mishka from the 1980 Olympics, he should have looked like this:


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 24, 2011)

Cool... he looks a bit wrinkly now doesn't he!  Mind you, so do I compared with 1980...


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 25, 2011)

stunning images these are great I would love to see these one day, its strange how the surgeons have a flying saucer over their heads on pic4 perhaps they are aliens lool


----------



## lilli (Nov 25, 2011)

I've only just realised that I have spelt Germany wrong!!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 25, 2011)

lilli said:


> I've only just realised that I have spelt Germany wrong!!


Sorted!


----------



## TK421 (Nov 25, 2011)

Whilst Krela is right in that being surrounded by posters that effectively say 'work harder' may be grim, I must say that the imagery is nothing short of stunning. I have a real thing for propaganda art, and the stuff in your photos is really something else!


----------



## lilli (Nov 25, 2011)

The ones posted by me above were only the ones from my last trip .... I will try to drag them out from the previous 3 trips too!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 25, 2011)

This (defaced) statue is located in the grounds of the then Russian owned Wittstock Airbase (Now a brand new solar farm)...


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Nov 25, 2011)

Excellent pics!! I love this kinda stuff!


----------



## 0xygen (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome! God, I seriously need to start travelling again...

Nice one guys!

-0xy


----------



## heeftmeer (Dec 13, 2011)

Great stuff. Real art. And then you know, there is a lot more to see. This is what I made this year.




human spaceflight program by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




chessboard and the plane by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




industrial revolution by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Sim City by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




The train to moscow by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Bravery by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Into the dinningroom by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Mural Cossacks by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Three sisters and the lazy Cossack by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




The Cossack wall by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




armee, airforce, marine by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




kitchen flowers by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




propaganda by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Russian chef by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




propaganda by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




industrial hall by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## lilli (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm begining to think that no matter how many you see in a location ... you miss just as many!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 15, 2011)

Great stuff Heeftmeer!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 16, 2011)

Come back the Cold War, all is forgiven!
These pics sum it all up,the best yet.


----------



## Flexible (Feb 14, 2012)

The Soviet era posters and murals fascinate me too. I saw a library book once which had pictures of WW2 Sov propaganda posters and that was fab. I love the curious mix of optimism yet depressing melancholy-ness. No matter what decade a particular work was commissioned, it somehow always looked incredibly modern, slick and years ahead but at the same time so blunt and in yer face.

I wonder how these guys would've done in advertising, in a different life.

Excellent work, thanks for posting.


----------



## ccolumbus (Feb 15, 2012)

Flexible said:


> The Soviet era posters and murals fascinate me too. I saw a library book once which had pictures of WW2 Sov propaganda posters and that was fab. I love the curious mix of optimism yet depressing melancholy-ness. No matter what decade a particular work was commissioned, it somehow always looked incredibly modern, slick and years ahead but at the same time so blunt and in yer face.
> 
> I wonder how these guys would've done in advertising, in a different life.
> 
> Excellent work, thanks for posting.



Here here! When looking at these photos (which are all amazing by the way) filled with optimistic images slowly decaying, it almost takes me back to a lost world. Such propaganda images, despite looking amazing are someone scary and sad to an extent because they seem some-what hyper-real...or just not real at all.


----------

